# Question for Conservatives.



## Hellbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs. 
My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 17, 2017)

We have an adopted Asian girl...../thread


----------



## norwegen (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh, we are.  We just enjoy toying with all y'all.

And we hate homos, too.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


In your short time here, you've learned absolutely nothing.  You came here with blinders on, and you'll leave the same way.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't forget the Jeeeeews!!!


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


We shall see. Meanwhile I'll be pointing out your hypocrisy. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

I was once engaged to an Hispanic girl.

  Threads never turn out well when you base them on lies do they?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



The majority of conservative posters here would have voted for Ben Carson or Marco Rubio, had either won the nomination. So how is that racism?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



We also support Mia Love, Allen West, Herman Cain, Condi Rice, and others. The OP doesn't understand judging on character and not skin color...hence  why his thread is rapidly disintegrating


----------



## norwegen (Oct 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I was once engaged to an Hispanic girl.
> 
> Threads never turn out well when you base them on lies do they?


I had a live-in Mexican girlfriend once.  That was when I learned that every conceivable Mexican dish can be made with tortillas, beef, cheese, and a couple of vegetables.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I was once engaged to an Hispanic girl.
> 
> Threads never turn out well when you base them on lies do they?


My daughter-in-law is French/Mexican and that makes both My granddaughter and grandson part Mexican, part French, not to mention all the Heinz 57 they get from My son.

Am I upset?  You betcha.  Who wants French in their bloodline?


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


My first choice for President was Carly Fiorina.  So much for that misogynist thing.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 17, 2017)

norwegen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I was once engaged to an Hispanic girl.
> ...



Talk about an awesome setup. She cooks and when you get tired of her you can have her deported. You're a genius.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 17, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I tried once.  That was when I learned she wasn't illegal.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 17, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




They think it's racism if you don't abandon your principals, eschew logic and adhere to their bullshit narrative about white people being to blame for all the wrongs in the world.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 17, 2017)

norwegen said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



Well, that's an awkward way to break up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


sounds like you have been talking to dean.....


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 17, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Not if the make up sex is as spicy as the food!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app





Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.



no, in your short time here, you have learned that SOME conservatives hate blacks, Asians, Natives, and Arabs.

the rest, you paint with a very broad brush


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



  Exactly.
We hate a lot of minorities...because they're liberals.
We hate a lot of whites as well because they're liberals.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


It's not polite to point unless you are a black jewish homo, in which case there's a new arab company hiring tall building inspectors.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



How come lefties never bitch about the anti-white racism they perpetuate?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 17, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




The machete between his eyes was the first clue things weren't going well


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


That's an awfully short list of things we hate.

you forgot to list;

people that shit on the Constitution
bitches that kneel during the Anthem
kunts that talk shit about our Vets
fools that Hate America, but refuse to leave.


yea, we hate leftists, a lot


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2017)

I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
I have friends from all over the spectrum.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> I have friends from all over the spectrum.



I despise lefties... I don't know how anyone can stay friends with one...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> I have friends from all over the spectrum.


BORING!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> ...



  Agreed.
Just being around them you cant help but notice the very things that make them repugnant.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 17, 2017)

.​
*Where did Billybomb go ... *​
.​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Give it your best shot, oh never mind just put me on ignore now and run to your safe place.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> ...




Do you despise the actual person, or what they believe?

One of my very best friends is not only a hard core lefty, she also is filipino. Why should I hate her?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 17, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



As an Asian, I find your choice of the word "short" a microaggression.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> ...




I would rather be boring than to waste my life hating on someone. Who does that hurt?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



  What people believe in defines them.
Say you're an open border proponent...I wouldnt piss on you if you were on fire.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I can agree with that to a degree (the defining part). It is what defines us. BUT there are other things besides politics.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



   Not when it comes to my country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You only select blacks who validate your racism. You aren't selecting on character.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


 
Who did you vote for in the primary?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


and of course--you forgot to say that libs/blacks/etc are angels and don't hate conservatives/whites
BLM wants to *KILL white *people--but you don't mention that --do you?
Watch: Seattle Black Lives Matter Preschool Teacher, 'We Need To Start Killing People' - Blue Lives Matter
blacks commit more hate crimes per capita--so the black race hates more than the white race
I don't know about the others -- but I post facts -NOT hate


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> ......




The question is, how can you live with yourself being such a dishonest, empty-headed, hyper-partisan punk?


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


I call em like I See em. When the overwhelming majority of Conservative posters refer to us as Jigs nigs and Injuns I can only assume they are racist.


Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## norwegen (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Not so.  And why the hell would you capitalize the word _see_ in the middle of a sentence, ya' dumb Injun?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 19, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Don't forget the Jeeeeews!!!



Actually the left has their own JOOOOOOOOSSS!!! haters.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



My preferences went from Walker, to Jindal, to Cruz. 

I was also one of those people hoping Condi Rice would throw her hat in the ring. 

So another part of OP's premise bites the dust.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


"Dumb Injun" You must be a racist conservative. Thanks for playing. Bye now.
You Conservatives are not very bright.


Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## norwegen (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You capitalized _conservative_ unnecessarily, too, ya' dumb Jig.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nothing Gets By You, Cracker.



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Just as you only select whites who validate YOUR racism....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Because I think the ones I mentioned have good character and integrity they validate racism? Sweet Jebus you're a fucking stupid twit


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



In my long time here I've learned that you lefties hate blacks, women, and hispanics. How are you not racists?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No. It's because they validate racism.

Mia Love will get no love from us


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're an idiot go bother someone else


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I am not a racist so I'm not selecting whites that validate my need to hear negative stereotypes about whites.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


I'm not a leftie. 
Thanks for playing.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah you are a racist, against whites


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> .....When the overwhelming majority of Conservative posters refer to us as Jigs nigs and Injuns......




Got any proof of this "overwhelming majority"?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Is that all you got? The attempt at a personal insult because you know I am right?

Weak.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Not really.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > .....When the overwhelming majority of Conservative posters refer to us as Jigs nigs and Injuns......
> ...



Yep it's called the race and racism section of the USMV website,


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes really. You don't like it do you?Stop running around calling people you know nothing about racist, shit stain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I'm one of the more racist posters here, and I'm a registered Democrat, and support Socialism for Whites. (Fascism)


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Well I can call you racists when you make racist comments. You call me racist for talking about the  effects of laws and policies made by whites. I don't really care what you call me, it's not going to make me change what I say. Calling someone a racist because it hurts you wittle feelings that what whites have done are spoken from the perspective of those it was done to instead of someone else white is all you are doing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Again, shit stain you DO NOT KNOW ME. I help feed hundreds of blacks every week though an outreach, we have an adopted Asian girl....does that sound like a racist? Sit your dumb ass down, punk


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Did you vote this time?
Or did you not vote because it was the White lady vs the White guy?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are actually a liberal.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Egads bite your tongue


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Your white guilt is controlling you more than you know.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Good gawd.....enough. This entire shit is fucking stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Speaking of White guilt...

Do you think IM2 feels Black guilt for Charles Taylor, Mugabe, Rwanda, Darfur, Mauritania's slavery etc.?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



White guilt is just some nonsense the left loons made up, stupid shit


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




I said "proof."


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So can everyone else, RACIST.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You can when you find one. RACIST.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I've found 4,591.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2017)

Kat said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Have you read the stuff these lefty freaks post on this forum? It's mostly pretty tame compared to what I read on facebook but still... Theres literally nothing they won't politicize for their corrupt ideology and they don't give a fuck about repercussions. 

Their obsession with perverted sexuality is probably the worst thing about them especially when they want to push transgenderism on little kids.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
That is proof.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No you haven't.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > .....When the overwhelming majority of Conservative posters refer to us as Jigs nigs and Injuns......
> ...


Lots of proof. Do a search.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You demonstrate your failure of logic again.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You made a claim. Support it or withdraw it.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, 


impuretrash said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yes, of course I have.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 20, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Bull shit.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 20, 2017)

Kat said:


> I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> I have friends from all over the spectrum.


You have friends all over your rectum !!!? 

What the Hell is _THAT_ all about.....?





I'm kidding....just _kidding_...


----------



## monkrules (Oct 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I despise lefties... I don't know how anyone can stay friends with one...
> 
> Agreed.
> Just being around them you cant help but notice the very things that make them repugnant.


Yeah, but to be honest, there are just as many right wingers who are every bit as revolting.

Just sayin'...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2017)

monkrules said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I despise lefties... I don't know how anyone can stay friends with one...
> ...



   I've never met one.
Loony behavior has become mainstream in liberal circles.


----------



## HaywoodDjablowme (Oct 20, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I'm married to an Asian (25 years) and my son whom I would kill or die for is gay....you don't know shit about conservatives.


----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I hate no one. Red, yellow, black or white. Lib or con. There are some people I like better than others....that I get along with better than others......but I don't look at their race or political views.
> ...




goof!


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 20, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You have evidence to support your accusation? Let's see it or STFU.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 20, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


"In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?" ..... Billyboom


seems like really strong evidence to me.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 20, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


"It makes me wonder why anyone would vote for a Democrat."
Billyboom 

Does that sound like a leftie? 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 20, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


considering how nutty the left is, yes, some on here consider them to conservative.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

The nuts are on the right.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The nuts are on the right.


Better than being nutless.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The nuts are on the right.
> ...



That's the sad thing about you right wingers. You're loons and you have no balls.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Every singe one of your posts. That's my evidence.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 22, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


"It makes me wonder why anyone would vote for a Democrat."
Billyboom 

Now, STFU. 

Btw...Your reading and comprehension skills suck.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Billy we agree on quite a few things, but if you cannot see by the examples of these postings by republicans why anyone would vote for a democrat.......


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I was raised to vote my conscience. As a result, I have not voted for a President since Ronald Reagan. 
I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. I think both schools of thought have good points and bad points.
The first party to put forward a worthwhile candidate will get my vote.



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


A vast majority of Vets are on the right.

This has been a known fact since they started researching it.

so piss off snowflake.

oh and, you guys have all the snowflakes, think about that.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> I was raised to vote my conscience. As a result, I have not voted for a President since Ronald Reagan.
> I'm not a Republican or a Democrat. I think both schools of thought have good points and bad points.
> The first party to put forward a worthwhile candidate will get my vote.




How's that working out for ya ... You just going to wait for no one to show up ... 
Or are you going to get your head out of ass and help someone present a better offer instead of bitching about what other people haven't provided you with.

.


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app




Answer: You are a victim of confirmation bias.


Confirmation bias - Wikipedia



Read, learn, try to be less of a dick in the future.


----------



## Taz (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


They hate us as well.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Nah. I live next to a military base and I know plenty of vets.

You're a loon and you  guys are all loons.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



He's not a victim of confirmation bias. He's a victim of reading the posts you guys write


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





What you just did there was show that you do not understand what Confirmation Bias is.


----------



## hadit (Oct 25, 2017)

Trolls be trollin'. It's what they do.  Don't feed them and they'll whine for a while then go away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > I was raised to vote my conscience. As a result, I have not voted for a President since Ronald Reagan.
> ...


I'm going to sleep better knowing all this shit is your fault, not mine. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Actually I'm not. I never thought conservatives were racist...until I came here. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> I'm going to sleep better knowing all this shit is your fault, not mine.



Because you need blinders to sleep isn't my fault by any stretch of your imagination ... 

.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


You clearly do not understand the intimate nature of hate.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Actually, I do. All too well.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


No.  You don't.  Or you would have used a different word in your OP.  Which was all fail by the way.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


In one man's opinion. 

Feel free to prove to me that the majority of conservatives are not racist.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...






Illogical


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Not really. Look at this place.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 25, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Don't forget Cruz, another Hispanic.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


As soon as you prove the majority of Democrats are not race baiters.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Illogical
> ...



Poor example of logic.

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Illogical
> ...





> Poor example of logic.
> 
> .



You certainly are.


----------



## Humorme (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Although I'm not exactly a conservative (I'm definitely not liberal), I was put off by the lack of productive responses.  What makes you think that a person's intolerance of others is predicated upon hate?  If you disagree with another race / culture / religion and prefer your own, does that automatically qualify as "_hate_?"


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You certainly are.



Poor Logic

.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


A lot of Democrats are race baiters. They accuse Conservatives of racism when there is none.

A lot of Conservatives are racists. I've seen it in my personal life and here on this messageboard.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Its already been demonstrated that you lack a working knowledge of the word "hate".  Perhaps now is the time you took an introspective moment; and reexamined the word racist,  as well.  It may help you avoid future embarrassment.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



So explain what it is then. Because we aren't seeing disagreement in these comments. We are seeing a belief in the overall superiority of the white race. You can prefer your own race without what we see here.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Demonstrated by who? You?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



A lot of democrats are not race baiters.  A lot of conservatives call anything that calls out their obvious racism that though. Or any mention of actual racism by  whites.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly are.
> ...





You are an example of it.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You are an example of it.



Excellent example of poor logic ... Bravo 

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are an example of it.
> ...



Yeah here we go with the childish games. .


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yeah here we go with the childish games. .



If you think I am incorrect ... Quit being childish and explain your logic in thinking so.

.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



How about an example from your personal life? Was it illegal or just offensive? Stop whining.


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 25, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah here we go with the childish games. .
> ...



You explain nothing but always ask for explanations. Are you that dumb?


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You explain nothing but always ask for explanations. Are you that dumb?



Person #1: "I need to get this water out of my boot."

Person #2: "Turn it upside down and read the instructions on the bottom."

Person #1: "You are just retarded ... There are no instructions on the bottom of the boot ... And all I did was spill water all over the place."

Person #2: "Now get a mop and clean that up."

.


----------



## Humorme (Oct 25, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I'll to explain it the best way I know how.

There are a lot of white people that have non-white friends and relatives.  One lady in a church group I know of has black kids that she adopted and is raising, but does not believe in inter-racial marriage.  So, she has adopted two children to keep them from being separated and to give them the advantage of a stable home.

She reminds me of the parent that loves their children - even the gay ones although that parent believes homosexuality to be a sin.  I don't think that the political position always ends with this being an issue about hate.

Unfortunately, these discussion boards are full of people that seek entertainment via screwing with their fellow man.  Between the name calling, trolling and nastiness, the truth is elusive to say the least.

I don't harbor hate in my feelings toward other races, cultures, etc.  On the other hand, I'm committed to the same ideologies and basic religious beliefs as my predecessors.  As such, I see two things:  Other races, cultures, etc. cannot assimilate to our culture and, secondly, most non-white races, expect the whites to adapt to the non-white culture.

Ultimately one race wins over another.  No culture and no nation has ever survived the amalgamation of races, religions, political ideologies, cultures and creeds into one body politic.  To make the claim that whites see themselves as superior based upon the loudest voices against multiculturalism may have the outward appearance of ringing true, but at the core of the argument, when you weigh in what extremist non-whites believe, you would find an equal number of them have the same, exact feelings toward white people; the argument that it is all about "_hate_" loses its credibility.


----------



## Humorme (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



As I told you from the outset, I'm not really a conservative.  Bear that in mind.  In the first posting here, you said "_Conservatives_..."  You did not say some conservatives, many conservatives, or anything like that.

Could it be that you indicted all of them by not using some kind of limiting language in the OP?  Some conservatives are racists; some liberals are racists.  Blacks and whites can be racists.  Liberals and conservatives can be racists.  And, because the MSM allows non-whites a free pass on most racist incidents when non-whites do blatantly racist things, the whole charge of racism has lost its punch and is considered a joke by *most* whites.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 25, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



The most racist person I know is actually a die hard liberal, Billy!  When you generalize about people you usually end up making an ass of yourself...as you've done with this thread!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So all Vets are loons.

interesting level of honesty from a far left quack.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 27, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


I put zero stock in people's opinions.
My own experiences and my experience here says Conservatives are racist. 
Insulting me won't convince me otherwise.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Your personal experiences are almost certainly tainted by confirmation bias.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you have an example of a conservative being racist?


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 27, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> I put zero stock in people's opinions.
> My own experiences and my experience here says Conservatives are racist.
> Insulting me won't convince me otherwise.



That's really not a compelling argument anyone should put any stock in your opinion on the matter.
Honestly ... No one has to insult you ... Your silly arguments do a fair job of that themselves.

.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 27, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I "insult" you by letting you know that generalizing as you've done makes you look like an ass?  I'm sorry you're so sensitive, Billy!  I guess you think it's fine for you to lump all conservatives as "racists" even though that's obviously not the case?


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 30, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Until I'm proven otherwise I stand by my statement that Conservatives are racist. 



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 30, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



And in doing so you will continue to look like a horse's ass, Billy!  Suit yourself...


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 30, 2017)

martybegan said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Honestly, if I had to vote between Condi Rice and Donald Trump, I would have voted for Condi Rice... But, we have Trump and we certainly can't complain about that.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I am not a racist so I'm not selecting whites that validate my need to hear negative stereotypes about whites.


You admitted to being black and now you're trying to deny it by saying that you're not racist?


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 30, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


In your opinion which means nothing to me.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## hadit (Oct 30, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You haven't proven you're correct yet.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 31, 2017)

hadit said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I don't have to. I already know the truth.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Feel free to prove to me that the majority of conservatives are not racist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



First of all, racism is merely a form of collectivism.

Now. What is collectivism? Collectivism is the mindset which views humans strictly as members of groups rather than Individuals. Which is precisely what you're doing in the op. You see? You're being hypocritical. In collectivizing conservatives, you, yourself, are encouraging Americans to adopt a group mentality. Your sincerity is laughable. Respectfully. In fact, by encouraging the adoption of  a group mentality in the manner in which you have here by labeling conservatives racists as a group rather than Individuals, you, yourself, in advocating for so-called "diversity", actually perpetuate racism because you are advocating collectivism.

What's that mobile app like, btw? Is it full of ads and maleware? Does it run like a two-stroke weed whacker the way the full site does? Thanks!


----------



## hadit (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Apparently not, if you're saying stuff like that.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Until I'm proven otherwise, I stand by my statement that lefties are just lying pieces of shit, who will deny the Truth if you smash it right though their lying faces.


You race baiting piece of shit.


By the way, this is for you,


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Says the liar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 31, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Prove it. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




You're a proud  user of the race card. Thus, you are a liar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 31, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You make no sense.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Sure I do. You are a race baiter. 


By definition you are here to spew dishonest propaganda.


You ARE spewing dishonest propaganda.


I am responding to your vile work.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 31, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


An actual quote from this message board.
"White people are Gods gift to the Earth.  Black people gave the Earth diseases, crime, racism, crack houses, $5.00 hookers, and ebonics."
Sounds like a racist to me.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 1, 2017)

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 1, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Your pretense that you are so stupid that you think one quote is a valid excuse to insult all conservatives is noted and dismissed as an obvious lie.

YOu may very well be stupid, but you are not THAT stupid.



You are still the vile race baiter here, and you should be ashamed.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are a racist Correll, plain and simple.


----------



## Correll (Nov 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




You are an asshole and a liar. 


FUck you.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He's right. You are a racist. Admit it.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




i admit that you are an asshole and a liar too.


I would challenge you to back up your bullshit claims, but you lefties never do. 


you are vile scum like that.


Also, fuck you .


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up correll, Your punk ass cried about anti white discrimination and still can't prove it.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Not only did I prove it, you know I did.


I'm never going to shut the fuck up. I will always be here to call you lefties on your bullshit and point out what filthy vile shitheads you are.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The proof you seek is right here in the Race Relations subforum. 

Btw. I'm not a leftie which makes you a liar.
GFY.



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




And as I as said, you refuse to even try to back up your claims.


But you will keep making your vile accusations, because you are a vile person.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



It isn't conservatives who claim that blacks are too fucking stupid to be able to obtain a state-issued identification.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Explain to me how it's my problem that you are too lazy to do your own research. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




WE are talking about YOUR vile claims, asshole, that you won't support, but insist on making over and over again.


That you try to spin this as "my research" just shows what a liar you are.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Whatever dude. You're hopeless.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




I am not a racist, and you are a vile asshole for claiming that I was. 


I challenged you to back up your vile accusation, and you could not do it.


And you think I'm hopeless?


You're the liar here, that won't come clean even when stone cold busted.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> I am not a racist, and you are a vile asshole for claiming that I was.


All white people are racist


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a racist, and you are a vile asshole for claiming that I was.
> ...





That is a moronic and ironically, racist claim.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a racist, and you are a vile asshole for claiming that I was.
> ...


I know a lot of white people who are not racist. Correll, however, is a racist.


Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




I claim I have challenged you to support, something you were unable to even TRY.

Yet you continue smearing me, based on nothing but you being a vile race baiting asshole.


FUck you very much, you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I'd rather be a worthless piece of shit than a racist like you.



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Except your claim of me being racist is based on nothing.

While we can all see how you are comfortable smearing good people with vile lies.


Thus, there is not evidence that I am racist, while there is proof positive of you being a piece of shit.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



But it is.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> But it is.



Only in your libtard, fantasy narrative.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 2, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Where are you originally from OP?


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 3, 2017)

MarcATL said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Why do you want to know?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Except your claim of me being racist is based on nothing.
> 
> While we can all see how you are comfortable smearing good people with vile lies.
> 
> ...


My belief that all white people are racist is based on the fact that I can't prove it.

There is not a list of who is and who is not racist

And because the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance then I believe all white are racist

Because somebody has to be racist


----------



## Correll (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Except your claim of me being racist is based on nothing.
> ...




That was meaningless garbledy gook.

I'm not sure how much of that you mean, but if you really believe that all white people are racist, based on something in that pile of nonsense,


than you are a deluded fool who's defense of his racism is utter nonsense.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> That was meaningless garbledy gook.
> 
> I'm not sure how much of that you mean, but if you really believe that all white people are racist, based on something in that pile of nonsense,
> 
> ...


Do you believe that racism exists ?


----------



## Correll (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > That was meaningless garbledy gook.
> ...




Of course.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 18, 2018)

Upon further review, my statement stands.
Conservatives are racist.
I haven't met one here that isn't. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, my statement stands.
> Conservatives are racist.
> I haven't met one here that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk



Bullshit.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 18, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further review, my statement stands.
> ...



Racist.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Against what? Bulls, or shit?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 18, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> As an Asian, I find your choice of the word "short" a microaggression.


Why doesn't anyone ever talk about how the Asian community largely votes Democratic?


----------



## task0778 (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Simple, you dumbfuck.   We don't hate Blacks, Asians, Native Americans, Arabs, or anybody else.   Not too crazy about dumbfucks like you, but this is America and nuisances like yourself have to be tolerated.


----------



## hadit (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, my statement stands.
> Conservatives are racist.
> I haven't met one here that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk



When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, my statement stands.
> Conservatives are racist.
> I haven't met one here that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk




Yeah, fuck you, you race baiting asshole.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


You haven’t learned anything. Conservatives hate none of the races you mentioned. I am a conservative, my wife is Narive, I have black friends and am Godfather to one. What makes you certain a of that? We can all wait.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > As an Asian, I find your choice of the word "short" a microaggression.
> ...




Because it is not relevant to anything?

I mean, I cant' think of any policy or issue that I care about, that it is relevant to.


Can you?


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Billy boom is a moron.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Or a frog


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> *Where did Billybomb go ... *​
> .​


Probably to his post as a fry cook.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Except they ha ent. You are the one that used those terms. If you see it that way, you are in dire need of glasses.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Maybe not, but you are an idiot.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You are incredibly wrong. You are a little punk. Anyone with a meme like that has an issue.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

A


Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


As soon as you provide evidence of your ignorant accusation.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


then you have absolutely no right to complain.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > I was raised to vote my conscience. As a result, I have not voted for a President since Ronald Reagan.
> ...


He’s a trolling punk. He doesn’t engage with reality.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, my statement stands.
> Conservatives are racist.
> I haven't met one here that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk



55 year old conservative here. I've had many black friends and coworkers over the years. I have a half black grand niece and grand nephew who I adore and they think the world of me. I daresay I am their favorite uncle. 
I am also friends with a Mexican woman who is my brother's former mother-in-law. 
I lived in Panama for a time and liked the people there and learned some Spanish.
I worked in Brazil for a few years and made many friends there and learned some Portuguese.

Now that we are well met and you know a little about me regarding minorities and foreigners, you can say that you know at least one non racist conservative.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


What does that have to do with it? No one here brought that up but you in an attempt to change the subject.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Prove that they are. When one makes an accusation, one must support it with facts.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


 Own it’s “a lot”  efore all of the, were.you don’t even believe your own posts.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


So are democrats and liberals.


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Hardly


----------



## dave p (Jul 18, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Why don’t you look at all the posts where the other side says the same thing. Dishonest prick!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Not relevant to anything at all huh?

And you're gonna stick with that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further review, my statement stands.
> ...


At least one right? I love how you didn't object to the OP's premise. 

At least there's one of you. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I meant what I said. 

When you ask a stupid question like you just did, that is nothing but the logical fallacy of argument by ridicule.


ON some level, you know that they  point you are dancing around, is incorrect, and you have to marginalize me first, before you even try to make the point.


SO, what is your weak point, that you yourself know is weak ass shit.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 18, 2018)

I am married to a native american. Gosh. I guess I should tell him I am a racist according to some dweeb on a message board.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Why do you love that exactly?



> At least there's one of you.



Yes, there's at least one. Hard to believe isn't it?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further review, my statement stands.
> ...



2


----------



## Gracie (Jul 18, 2018)

Nobody needs to explain themselves to the likes of blatant whitey hater like Marc, IM2 and Asc.
Most they consider racist are just not liking their attitudes and wailings about the mean ol white people holding them down. So it isn't race issues. Its asshole issues.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You don't prove opinions. 
My opinion that Conservatives are racists stands until someone proves to me otherwise. 
Conservative=Racist.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


What makes you believe that others value your opinion enough to put in the effort to convince you?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


A lot of them are. The others are equal opportunity haters.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


It makes no difference to me what anyone thinks if me. 
If they don't prove they aren't racists, they have no right to bitch when I call them on their bullshit.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...






That’s just stupid, illogical prejudice from an unthinking partisan hack.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Prove you aren’t.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You must prove it first. You make the accusation, you have the responsibility to back it up since you cant you are just a blow hard.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You say we don't prove opinions but you expect others to prove their opinion that conservatives aren't racist? How convenient for you.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Billy's one of those special people!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


It seems as though you conservative racists don't really grasp the English language. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





It seems you are incapable of supporting your vile accusations, fraud.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Not an accusation.
An opinion.
Learn the difference.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



It is an accusation. Your lack of facility with the English language is not an excuse. Support your accusations or withdraw them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



It seems you really don't grasp the concept of burden of proof. You made the claim that conservatives are racist so the onus is upon you to prove it. The person having the claim made against them has nothing to prove. 

In a court of law, the burden of proof is on the prosecution to prove that John Smith robbed the store. If John Smith has no alibi or physical evidence to prove he was somewhere else, he _still_ cannot prove he _didn't_ rob the store and in spite of that, he may be innocent anyway. That's why the burden of proof is always on the accuser.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wrong on all counts. 
Get used to disappointment.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


It would appear that you are an ignorant tool that doesn’t understand how accusation and proof works. But I didn’t expect much from you.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


He never can.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



And yet you continue to stalk me.
Pathetic.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


My God you’re ignorant.


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


No one is stalking. It’s a conversation. You’re just a miserable little punk. Off to ignore. My time is worth more than dealing with a myopic rodent such as yourself.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


.




Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



It may or may not be just an opinion but one thing is for certain: it is a moral judgement. One that you are not qualified to make.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What are the qualifications to make a moral judgement?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You tell me, you're the one who made the moral judgement.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You are the one saying I'm not qualified.
Tell me why.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You stated an opinion you knew was false, unprovable and based on falsehood and were told it was wrong. Now that you've fulfilled your daily quota of troll threads, are you off to Disney World?  I mean, such a great accomplishment deserves a great reward, doesn't it?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Sorry kid, but you’re off.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



1.) Because you make contradictory statements like you can't prove an opinion while at the same time asking for proof of the opinion that conservatives are not racist.
2.) You have no grasp of basic debate rules such as the burden of proof being on the one making the claim.
3.) You make a sweeping generalization that conservatives are racist which is precisely one of the hallmarks of racism/prejudice and you don't even have enough sense to see it.

In summation, you lack the common sense, wisdom and critical thinking skills to make a moral judgement about anyone.

How old are you anyway? I'm betting you're no older than 25.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


60.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## dave p (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Don’t waste your time with the little rodent.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 19, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Really? I would think someone of your years would have more sense than to pass that kind of judgement on an entire group of people. But then, we've been seeing this kind of shortsightedness from people of all ages on the left the last few years.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


All it would take to convince me otherwise is for one (1) conservative to speak out against racial inequality. 1. Haven't seen it yet. 
If I do, I'll gladly retract.
Not likely to happen.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 20, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You're being deceptive because you didn't define what you mean by "racial inequality". No one that I can see is advocating that the government should treat Asian people any different from Norwegian people, for example. Are you talking about the difference in the numbers of children born to single mothers? What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 20, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



If you need to be convinced that not all conservatives are racist then you'll never be convinced.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Perhaps not. It would be a pleasant surprise to discover one conservative that's not a racist.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You need to get out of the basement and meet real people so you can stop believing in cartoons.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



It would be a pleasant surprise to find one liberal who is not so narrow minded as to believe there isn't one non-racist conservative out there.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 21, 2018)

I think it's quite clear that the republican party is the party of, and for, white people. Just look at all the right-wing racists on these boards. Disgusting...

Now, one can also argue that the democratic party has anti-white tendencies, or at least a way of leaning heavily on identity politics, which often leaves whites as the "other" in every identity us vs. them scenario,  essentially pushing white people into the republican party... but I don't think there should be any mystery as to why non-whites avoid the republican party like the plague.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> I think it's quite clear that the republican party is the party of, and for, white people. Just look at all the right-wing racists on these boards. Disgusting...
> 
> Now, one can also argue that the democratic party has anti-white tendencies, or at least a way of leaning heavily on identity politics, which often leaves whites as the "other" in every identity us vs. them scenario,  essentially pushing white people into the republican party... but I don't think there should be any mystery as to why non-whites avoid the republican party like the plague.



The Republican party is not a party for white people or any others except those who share conservative ideas and values.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's quite clear that the republican party is the party of, and for, white people. Just look at all the right-wing racists on these boards. Disgusting...
> ...



Except it isn't that at all. Especially not since Trump. No one believes that bullshit anymore.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



What did Trump say to make you think he's racist?


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I don't know if he is or not. I think he is probably about as racist as most people in their seventies. 

I do know that a lot of the people who support him are racist. You can seem them on these very boards, which tend to lean right..


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



And a lot of people who support him are not racist. Did that even occur to you?

The reason you see that kind of crap here is because the loudest of the group is always going to be heard more. The average conservative is nothing like what you see here or in the news. 

I debated for some months whether or not I wanted to commit the time and energy to a political forum but ultimately I chose to join precisely because the idiots and racists are seen and heard the most. I felt that liberals needed to hear a conservative voice of reason to counteract the rhetoric from these clowns. 

When I tell my friends and family about the discussions I have here, they consider it a waste of time because they feel it won't change liberals' thinking. _These_ are the typical conservatives - the ones who don't say anything or even want to because they feel it would be fruitless to do so.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Trump himself is not really a conservative either though.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



That and they don't want to get dragged into an endless spew of hate. Most people I know just want to be happy, and talking politics makes them unhappy.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 22, 2018)

we are racist--because you say so


----------



## harmonica (Jul 22, 2018)

In my short time here, I have learned that blacks hate whites. Asians. Natives. Arabs. 
My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





You’re a lying sack of crap.

Conservatives have spoken out here many times against inequality. What you really want is a conservative to parrot a far left liberal ideology and only then would you accept it as speaking out against inequality. It is dishonest disingenuous and laughably subjective. Just what you would expect from an unthinking mindless partisan hack.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 22, 2018)

harmonica said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that blacks hate whites. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?


I'm not black, dipshit.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that blacks hate whites. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...





What kind of dipshit are you?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 22, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that blacks hate whites. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


and your point- jackass??
you must be the dipshit as you can't see what I did with the OP
I just switched conservatives with blacks or what race you/he/she/they are 
you are the racist dipshit by equating hate with anything and everything


----------



## harmonica (Jul 22, 2018)

my question is quite simply why do you hate conservatives/whites?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's quite clear that the republican party is the party of, and for, white people. Just look at all the right-wing racists on these boards. Disgusting...
> ...



I can't tell. I live in a republican state have attended republican functions. And generally 2-3 of us would be there and the rest were white. Not all conservatives are racists but you guys here are.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about the number of whites or blacks in the Republican party, I just said it was not a party for whites.



> Not all conservatives are racists but you guys here are.



Not because you say so.


----------



## hadit (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Did that make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I don't have to say a thing. Your posts say it all.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Does your posting up racism on the internet make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Learn English. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't do that. If you can find it, I'd like to see it. If not, feel free to never claim it again. I'll wait.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Keep waiting. Because no one white ever admits to being a racist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 23, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Funny stuff Jake


----------



## hadit (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You think so, so it should be easy for you to find an example. Since you're not posting any, the only logical conclusion is you made a wild stab in the dark and can't back up your accusations now that I called you on them. 

Basically, if you're going to continue this, you're in the unenviable position of saying all white people are racist. Sad, really.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.....




No you haven't. You came here with that stupid misconception already firmly fixed in your pea brain, and you have proven too mule-headed and lacking in character to admit your error in assumption.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then why did you say it?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No, it means I am not going to look for anything to show whts here who make all kinds of claims ad never show proof but demand we show proof about everything we say. Secondly nothing puts me in the position of saying all whites are racist. YOU are not all whites and I was  talking to you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Because it's the truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





That’s funny, neither do you. 









(Everyone knows what you’re going to say next, and everyone thinks it’s hilarious).


----------



## hadit (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then you're in the sad position of accusing me of something for which there is no evidence. You're just swinging wildly in the dark and missing every time. Put up or shut up.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If it's the truth and you don't have to say it, again, why say it? Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 30, 2018)

That list just keeps on growing.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 30, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Because your a liar


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 30, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Show me a conservative that's not a racist.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 30, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


I’m not the one lying you are


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 30, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Prove it.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 30, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


I already did


----------



## karpenter (Jul 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Because You Have To Think You're Racially Superior To Be A Racist

Hate Is Mere Bigotry
Not Racist


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 9, 2018)

karpenter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


I guess that's why I keep seeing posts bragging about how superior whites are and how we would be lost without them.


----------



## hadit (Nov 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Looks like someone ran away when required to produce evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, like I told you, keep waiting, You'll wait just as long as I have when I've asked you racists who always accuse me of being a racist to show a racist comment or quote from me.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You called me a liar because I'm white.


----------



## hadit (Nov 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I haven't done that so...

We're back to you swinging and missing the pinata. I'll even save you some time and let you in on a secret. There is no evidence.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



LOL...and you "learned" that how, Billy?  Because some idiot like R-Derp told you that conservatives are racists?  Your question quite simply is idiotic!


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Conservatives are just afraid that if the minorities ever take the reins of power in the US, that they will all be totally FUCKED!!!


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


I read posts made by  conservatives. 
I would think at least 1 conservative would step forward and prove me wrong.
So far none have done so.
My opinion stands.
If you are a conservative you are probably a racist.
Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Correll (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Conservatives are just afraid that if the minorities ever take the reins of power in the US, that they will all be totally FUCKED!!!




Incorrect. And really a racist and stupid thing to say.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Same way you do obviously!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Any specifics?


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Personally, I don't care what you think.

No video needed.


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Because everything you said is false.



Billyboom said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Where are these hundreds of posts?   I don't see them.

Here's my guess.   There are about 5 people on here, that are not conservative, may or may not even be racists... but who want to stir up people up who are easy to tweak.

These few people post a dozen crazy posts..... and then you think half the nation is racists?  No.  You found a few crazy people.   The first racist post by someone, where they have nothing to say but "Those **** people are all crap!"  I place those people on ignore. 

People like that, usually are not even racist.  They are just people wanting to cause drama, and you making this thread plays right into their hands.   You do realize you fell for their ploy, right?

Because the number one thing they want from you, and for you, to act just like them.    And you did.  You came on here and said "Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs."

You just accused everyone who is conservative of being evil.   Isn't that exactly what they do?  Accuse everyone not like themselves, of being bad?

You acted exactly like the racists you accused others of being.

Don't bother with drama queens.  When you see a post that says something nuts.... just ignore them and move on.  But whatever you do, don't go around acting just like them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I'll post a video any fucking time I want


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



That's not how it works. The conservative is not the one making the accusation here, you are. The onus is upon you to prove your accusation.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are just afraid that if the minorities ever take the reins of power in the US, that they will all be totally FUCKED!!!
> ...


When the brown skins take over, it'll be payback time in the US.


----------



## Correll (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Payback against who?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What form or manner will this "payback" take?


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Whitey.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dunno, I'm not a brownie.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



OK, here you go:

1.  I am a conservative.

2.  I am not a racist.

3.  You have just been proven to be wrong.

Now, let's reverse the accusation.   In my time here I have learned that Liberal Democrats hate men, heterosexuals, white people, Christians, business men and women, and anybody who makes more than the minimum wage.  They also hate anyone with a work ethic, personal responsibility, legal gun ownership, free speech and a free press, and due process under the law, to include the presumption of innocence until proven guilty.   

Your turn:  Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dunno, I'm not a brownie.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Then how do you even know there _will_ be a payback?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Yes, I'm a conservative.

As for being a "racist"?  I grew up in a small college town (Amherst) in probably the most liberal State in the nation (Massachusetts).  I'm pro-choice.  I have no problems with common sense gun laws.  I have no problem with same sex marriage.  To be quite blunt with you, Billy...I think you show yourself to be a bit of a buffoon when you make sweeping statements about people you don't know.  Conservatives...just like liberals come in different versions...including blacks, Asians, Native Americans & Arabs!  To claim that in order to be a conservative...you must hate anyone or anything is both naïve and misguided.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Because whitey's been beating them down for a long, long time now.


----------



## Correll (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So, your position is that "conservatives" are correct to be afraid.


What do you consider white liberals who are working towards "Whitey" get "PAID BACK"?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



This opinion is based on the _hope_ that there will be a payback, not on any evidence to suggest there will be.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't care what you do.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Just wait until the brownies get in power for good.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Wait for what exactly?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



I hate humanity, so you can stuff that in your pipe Tonto!


----------



## hadit (Nov 12, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



You're not telling him anything he doesn't know. Trolls troll. It's what they do.


----------



## hadit (Nov 12, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Anyone who does that is no better than the original.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They know they aren’t so they don’t care.


----------



## Correll (Nov 13, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




Agreed. Liberals, white, black and brown, WANT "payback" and are starting on it already. 


And then they ridicule the concerns of Whites about that, as though it is cowardly to be afraid of a real threat. 


They are vile assholes.


----------



## Correll (Nov 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




I didn't ask anything about that.


You are gloating about the payback that whites will get when minorities become the majority. That is you.


What do you think of whites that are pushing and supporting their own payback?


----------



## Correll (Nov 13, 2018)

Taz said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




And you support that?


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 13, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...


Only a racist would refer to a Cherokee as Tonto.


----------



## Correll (Nov 13, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Or maybe he was tired of your race baiting shit and just insulted you back.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 13, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 13, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Truthfully, this is what conservatives here have shown.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



What is it that conservatives have shown?  That they disagree with your agenda?  That doesn't make them racists!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 13, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



But being told to eat bananas, called chimps, gorillas, apes, coons, monkeys the n word in all is various forms, and the consistent racist stereotypes posted here does. And fuck that agenda shit, you white conservatives have one and it's the maintenance of white racism which we disagree with. So apparetly you guys agree with being racists.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 13, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You've learned nothing.

The left is now bashing white women.

You both racist and sexist.


----------



## Taz (Nov 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They know they deserve it, good for them.


----------



## Taz (Nov 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Just telling it like it is.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



That's a lie.


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





And their children? Is it cool of them to set third children up like that?


----------



## Taz (Nov 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Their children will be eaten.


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Mmm, yeah, it is sort assumed that you believe that what you say.


What I asked was do you support the use of political power to target and punish current and future whites for the discrimination and/or oppression done by other whites in the past.


As you describe as the future.


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




By you?


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



How is not the question. Do you support it?


----------



## Taz (Nov 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don’t support anything unless they are forced to watch* xxxxxx Racist term deleted. Go not use it. *Taz


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



I've learned enough to leave the Republican Party because of the racism of its members. 
The Liberal Democrats I know don't bash white women.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What is "coon tv"?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 15, 2018)

Lol....who cares what the radical left people think about conservatives on race?

Inconsequential on every level. 

Uu'll lOsE


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



There were white people acting in those shows too. Many of the producers of those shows were white people who recognized the importance of diversity.

Why do you insist on being so stupid and trollish?


----------



## Correll (Nov 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...




Sounds like bullshit.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



You sound like a cracker. You think you are a hipster, and that people of color like you and think you are cool. They don’t. You are a doofus. You are simply stirring [emoji90]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Who's bashing white women?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No such thing as "coon tv". Douchebag.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


What  is too bad for you is that you posess an empty space where your brain should be. I have plants in my yard that are more intelligent than you are. Go play in traffic.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No, but they like cartoons and the characters that play in them.....your kind.


----------



## Taz (Nov 16, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So you have a TV for your plants and think they have favorite programs. Bravo! Now go collect your food stamps.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I don't use food stamps. Are you projecting?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



Actually you need to drop the white you are a troublemaker line. That's so old methuselah quit using it. You don't talk for people of color. We don't like YOU.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 16, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



Wrong on all counts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Neither do you, that would be Reverend Al’s job. But not according to Diamond and Silk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



In this forum me and several others do speak for black people.


----------



## hadit (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And what do you call black people who want to speak for themselves?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



People. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You only represent your own opinions. No one speaks for anyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



A, Katsteve, Essen, MarcATL, Marc, Newsvine, tigerred, etc. And there are some I missed. To you, blacks  only speak for themselves when they say what you want to hear. And you ignorant maggots think you can speak for us.

You don't.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



In this forum me and several others do speak for black people.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


/——/ In the short time you’re been here I’ve learned you are an idiot.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don’t care who expresses any opinion, or even biases. As long as they acknowledge it’s a bias. When a race or culture is blamed and supposed to be ok with that, Imo that’s not correct. Young kids are being conditioned to accept responsibility for things that happened decades ago and feel guilty. This is being fueled by the media, and they are getting the desired effect. I have no issues with anyone, and never have. But don’t slam any race or nationality and claim that you are not being racist or can’t be. That’s what caused slavery and the holocaust. They passed laws then to do what they wanted, and no that wasn’t right. I’m not saying it doesn’t exist now. But it’s not controlled by the average person trying to get through their week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



When that race is doing the same things, and when that race is responsible for deeds in the past and now, to say so is correct. The average person votes for those making the laws.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think everyone is being manipulated by everyone in charge. They all seem to be leading affluent lives, and are not affected by the problems that plague the rest of society. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think everyone is being manipulated by everyone in charge. They all seem to be leading affluent lives, and are not affected by the problems that plague the rest of society. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Nov 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



See, that's where you reveal your vast ignorance. I speak only for me, and everyone can only speak for themselves. It is the height of arrogance to assume you can speak for someone else. Now that I've educated you, I've taken away ignorance and all that's left to you is arrogance or maturity. Which will you choose?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 17, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



*Democrats make politics about race because they are racist.
Just look at all of the Democrat hate groups.
La Raza
Klan
Nation of Islam
Aztlan Nationalist
Muslim Brotherhood
Black Panthers
BLM
OWS
Antifa

*


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 17, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



No one cares what you think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You can't take things that don't exist.



Butch_Coolidge said:


> You sound like a cracker. You think you are a hipster, and that people of color like you and think you are cool. They don’t. You are a doofus. You are simply stirring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right here you call yourself speaking for people of color. Now STFU and move on chump.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



It is obvious what party is the party of racists. This is why republicans were surgically removed from the majority.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*U R are missing the obvious.
Democrats make politics about race because they are racist*


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



I am not missing a thing. It is obvious what party is the party of racists. This is why republicans were surgically removed from the majority.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 wow, u missed the point twice now


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This guy is just patronizing you, and stirring up bullshit. Kinda like what Hillary did, and recently Nancy Polosi by praising Reverend Al for saving the world.  The democrat party doesn’t do anything for anyone but those in charge. The same is true for Republicans also. They stir up crap and you never see them have anyone’s back. Nothing gets done, but causing more trouble. No one is going to win here. I AM moving on. I’m not going to patronize, or feel bad for anything I’m not part of. Lump anyone into whatever group that suits your needs. But your anger is apparent and will serve you no purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 1, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Ask Rderp


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 31, 2018)

This year is almost over and not one conservative has spoken out against racism.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Dec 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> This year is almost over and not one conservative has spoken out against racism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're not paying much attention.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> This year is almost over and not one conservative has spoken out against racism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Some have spoken out against what they refer to as "anti white racism"


----------



## Google_Yourself (Dec 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Obviously, you haven't been reading the posts and threads from the black liberals here.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Dec 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> This year is almost over and not one conservative has spoken out against racism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you think that I for one will jump on a soapbox just to satisfy your tender sensibilities and to avoid your ridiculous need to judge someone, you are woefully mistaken. 

Besides, conservatives have been too busy defending themselves against kneejerk judgments of racism (like yours) for far longer than the last year to think of anything else.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



In your short time here, I have noticed you make sweeping generalizations.  That a liberal thing?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 2, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > This year is almost over and not one conservative has spoken out against racism.
> ...



You have already been judged and found guilty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 2, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Guilty of what?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 2, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Being left handed. Duh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 2, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You're not getting out of it that easily. If you have even a shred of integrity then you can very well state out loud what you think I am guilty of. Don't make assumptions or evade the issue. If you're going to pass moral judgment on me then at least have the balls to cite the charge. You can do that much, can't you?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 3, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Watch me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Jan 3, 2019)

Google_Yourself said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



Except we so called black liberals are speaking truth.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 3, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



Those aren't sweeping generalizations, they are the truth.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 3, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Just as I thought. You're a cowardly little judgmental twit. 

Unlike you, I will qualify and justify my judgment above right here and now: You don't even have the balls to come right out and say what your judgment is or to justify it.

One other thing, if you don't even have the intelligence to know that you can be conservative without being racist, perhaps the Democrat party is the best place for you after all. You see, most conservatives understand this and that conservative values have nothing to do with race or gender or ethnicity or any kind of surface differences.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 3, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I put no stock in what conservatives say.
I put stock in how they act.
If you wish to prove that you are not a racist, speak out against it. 
Racism in America is way out of control and we need conservatives to speak out against it. 
You could start by providing a link that shows that you are against racism.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Those aren't sweeping generalizations, they are the truth.



No, they are generalizations which fit your viewpoint.  Too bad, it limits you.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 3, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren't sweeping generalizations, they are the truth.
> ...



“Indians are savages.”
“Blacks are criminals.”
“Liberals don’t work and just want free stuff.”
Right wing lies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 3, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Therein is the root of your problem. You're not judging conservatives on how they act, you're judging them on how they _don't_ act.



> If you wish to prove that you are not a racist, speak out against it.



I _am_ speaking out about it. Or rather, I am speaking out against prejudice. The kind of prejudice that condemns an entire political party because of certain things they don't say and ignores the fact that there are black conservatives out there.



> You could start by providing a link that shows that you are against racism.



That's not how it works my friend. A judgment based on what a person does _not_ say or does _not_ do is built on sand. 

I have nothing to prove to you because I'm not the one leveling the charge. The onus is upon you to present evidence that I am racist. And my merely being conservative or not saying or doing certain things is not valid evidence.

There's no way I can prove to you I'm not racist anyway. Even providing you with a link will not prove I'm not racist. It will only satisfy your petty criteria. Furthermore, I can't prove that _you're_ not racist. 



> Racism in America is way out of control and we need conservatives to speak out against it.



It's not racism that is out of control, it's the _paranoia_ about racism that is out of control. Only an idiot denies there's racism in this country, but it is not nearly as bad or as prevalent as people like you make it out to be.

You know what's funny? My niece is married to a black man and they have two black children. I have the utmost respect for him and a depthless love for their children. In fact, I am their favorite uncle.
I have worked with, known and befriended blacks my entire life and none of them ever questioned my feelings about them or their race.

Why do I tell you this? It's not to prove that I am not racist and it doesn't. What it _does_ prove, though, is that you know nothing about me and that you judged me solely on my political affiliation. You don't even know how I feel about racism, you only know I don't speak against it _here_. Hell, you don't even know that much for Christ's sake. 

Somebody fed you a line of shit about conservatives and you bought it without any critical thought because condemning conservatives as racist is in vogue right now.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> “Indians are savages.”
> “Blacks are criminals.”
> “Liberals don’t work and just want free stuff.”
> Right wing lies.
> ...



Wow four generalizations, you going for a record?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 4, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > “Indians are savages.”
> ...



All 4 generalizations courtesy of the republican party.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jan 4, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Nope, they came from you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 4, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Do you not see the irony that attributing these generalizations to an entire political party is itself a generalization?

I for one have never said any of these things or anything like it and they do not reflect my opinions of Indians, blacks or Democrats nor do they reflect the opinions of any of the conservatives I know.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


First off, I’m a huge fan of irony.
Second, based on the posts I’ve read here my opinion is accurate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jan 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app





aaronleland said:


> Don't forget the Jeeeeews!!!





Baron

today at 7:45


"Putin does not want to give the country back to Jewish thieves "


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Even if it reveals your hypocrisy?



> Second, based on the posts I’ve read here my opinion is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When you say "the posts" you've read here, do you mean _my_ posts or others'?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> First off, I’m a huge fan of irony.
> Second, based on the posts I’ve read here my opinion is accurate.
> 
> 
> ...



You're more like a retread tire.  The blow outs are humorous.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The conservatives on this board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I’m a huge fan of irony.
> ...



For future reference hurling childish insults will accomplish nothing with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You are not my audience moron.  You are the play toy.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



So I'm a racist because of things _other_ conservatives have said? Is that what you're telling me?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So I'm a racist because of things _other_ conservatives have said? Is that what you're telling me?



No, its because BillyBoom can't debate effectively, so he slaps a label on things to make himself feel smarter.  Similar to Yorkies attacking Pit Bulls.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 6, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a racist because of things _other_ conservatives have said? Is that what you're telling me?
> ...



He doesn't debate ineffectively, he doesn't debate at all. He just makes a sweeping generalization and then when asked to qualify his remarks, responds with sarcasm. I said before and I'll say it again: He's a coward.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> He doesn't debate ineffectively, he doesn't debate at all. He just makes a sweeping generalization and then when asked to qualify his remarks, responds with sarcasm. I said before and I'll say it again: He's a coward.



Imagining him as a Yorkie is more entertaining and after all, that is what he is for me.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren't sweeping generalizations, they are the truth.
> ...



They are the truth. And that's the way it is.

You are the limited one.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm not sure what the point was in quoting my comment and not responding to anything I said but I'll ask again: Are you telling me you judge me as racist based on things other conservatives say?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The point was to let you know that I read your post but it was not worthy of an actual response.

Message board 101.

Your welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Votto (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



Ok, I'll ask you a similar question

Have you stopped beating your wife yet, yes or no?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Votto said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs.
> ...



Im not married.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



And my point was to get you to actually talk about and qualify your assessments.

Debate 101.

You're welcome (notice I use the correct term of the contraction of "You are").

Having said that, are you refusing to answer the question and take this opportunity to back up your assessments? Are you judging me as racist based on things other people say?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And my point was to get you to actually talk about and qualify your assessments.
> 
> Debate 101.
> 
> ...



Billy's not here to debate, he's here to be my entertainment.  He'll be gone soon enough and another will take his place.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 7, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > And my point was to get you to actually talk about and qualify your assessments.
> ...



He had the gall to school me in "messageboard 101" when the main purpose of a discussion board is to _have_ _discussions_.

He's just another in a long line of mass-produced liberals parroting what other liberals say without any critical thought whatsoever.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


My point was that your point did not merit a response.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > And my point was to get you to actually talk about and qualify your assessments.
> ...



.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You already told me what you're point was, why are you telling me again?

And the truth is: it's not that my point did not merit a response, it's that you simply couldn't summon the courage to give a response. 

It's easy to sit there and say that half the country is racist. The hard part is backing it up. You're a pussy.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


No, youre just losing the debate, so as a fool with no integrity, you chose this route, which was a mistake. You look really dumb now.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



When I start to care what you think, I’ll let you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Theres no need to let me know because, i dont care about what you care about.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> When I start to care what you think, I’ll let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get back to us when you start thinking.  Since it will be a new sensation, I would caution you it will not drop out of your ass like a turd.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 16, 2019)

What was once a theory is now a fact.
With idiots like tipsypussylover/Harmonica/the hawk/owl/and a host of others too numerous to mention.

Racists each and every one.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PredFan (Mar 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> What was once a theory is now a fact.
> With idiots like tipsypussylover/Harmonica/the hawk/owl/and a host of others too numerous to mention.
> 
> Racists each and every one.
> ...



You’re nearly as stupid as AOC.

By your kindergarten logic, every single one of you liberals assholes are KKK members and anti-Semite racist bigots because of Robert Byrd and the Muslim piece of trash from Minnesota.

Just how stupid are you really?


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 16, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > What was once a theory is now a fact.
> ...



Go check out the segregation thread.
The proof is there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PredFan (Mar 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



So you're THAT stupid. Got it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > What was once a theory is now a fact.
> ...



It's funny how you conservatives here post volumes of racism then swear you're not racist.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


/---/ Calling AOC stupid is not racists.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



We do not post racism, you simply re-define racism to suit your purposes.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If you don’t like what I post, 
DON’T FUCKING RESPOND.
Moron.
I know I’m right.
You can’t accept it.
Not my problem.
You are dismissed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I'm not talking about that. You right wingers are obsessed with her and you guys are giving her national exposure.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2019)

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You post racism.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 20, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You have it wrong(again). I LIKE your post. It showed me exactly how stupid you really are. I asked you and you provided the answer. The perfect post.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Liar.

Prove it liar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2019)

Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
White heterosexual males only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


/----/ *"conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
White heterosexual males only."*


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2019)

Not an original thought in your tiny brain, just a meme. 
Pathetic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOLOLOLOLO Lolololollol


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 Liberals are so brutishly lacking in self awareness that they froth at the mouth with hatred while accusing conservatives of being haters. The irony, of course, is lost on them completely.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> ...


Conservatives have all the Hating Hillbillies.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Says the liberal who hates them.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm a Libertarian. Please try again.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not an original thought in your tiny brain, just a meme.
> Pathetic.


/——/ I have plenary of original thoughts. I’m a published author. The memes are a creative way to respond to your ad hominem attacks. Deal with it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





You’re a liberal who doesn’t want to be called one.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Don't be jealous, you have Trumplethinskin.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


/——/ Libertarian: A liberal who doesn’t want to be called one.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


UnkleTard already said that. Please try again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Find some courage and honesty.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Why, can't find any in the GOP?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


/——-/ Libertarian: Someone who likes to vote democRAT, but without the social stigma.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No, I vote Libertarian. Strike two.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Translation~ fence sitter


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No, I voted. please try again.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 15, 2019)

The threads and postings about race and skin color all come from the dems and libs....that is what I've noticed....


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, that explains why every left-wing judge gets accused by random conservative women of rape, from decades ago, that no one can prove, and no evidence exists, and not a single person can remember.

That explains why conservative men douse themselves with bleach while walking around at 2 AM in Chicago during a polar vortex, saying black people said this was Obama Country.

That explains why conservatives go around banging drums at Native Americans, screaming in their face, while at a national monument.

That explains why every left-wing pundit that goes to a college, has to have a police escort, and has protests against them.

OH WAIT!.....   this is all the stuff that left-wingers do, not right wingers.

*Fact is, we are better people, than any of you could ever hope to be.*


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im a conservative, yet you wont find any posts where i called gay people derogatory names or disparaged their lifestyle in any way. I have zero beef with gay people. They are welcome to have sex with whoever they want.

Quit being so full of hate.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Well we dont hate you for being stupid. We just pity you.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> The threads and postings about race and skin color all come from the dems and libs....that is what I've noticed....





Godboy said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> ...


You are not the vast number of Conservatives. 
I did not start this thread with just you in mind.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The threads and postings about race and skin color all come from the dems and libs....that is what I've noticed....
> ...


Dont confuse the religious right with conservatives. Most conservatives dont care about gay people being gay.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


This thread is not about being gay,


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


It is now that YOU mentioned "white hetrosexual males". Dont be mad at me because YOU derailed your own thread.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2019)

Read my sig.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





Billyboom said:


> Read my sig.



So if it's not about being gay then is it about _not_ being gay? 

If it's not about homosexuality then what does their (conservatives) heterosexuality have to do with anything?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> White heterosexual males only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gay population has way to much influence. They are only 4% of the population. And they do not propagate. Letting them tell you what to think about a personal decision to pursue that lifestyle. Go ahead and do it just shut the Hell up about it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 16, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> ...



If you people treated gays as equals instead of treating them like they are mentally ill, there wouldn’t be a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Who are us people? What makes gays special? I treat them like anyone else. They chose the lifestyle, deal with it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 16, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Us people= conservatives.
Gays are not special.
They are people and should be treated with respect.
They did not choose their lifestyle.
Their lifestyle chose them.
You didn’t choose to be a heterosexual and I didn’t choose what it is that I am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





> They did not choose their lifestyle.


Yes they did. No psycho-babble necessary.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 16, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So, when did you choose to be a heterosexual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jun 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You do understand that orientation =/= lifestyle, right?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Does it matter? 95 % did the same thing. Do not expect the law to penalize people that do not like you.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 25, 2020)

Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 25, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.



And we should care because?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 25, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.


Society looks at equality in a wrong way. Everything is not a straight line or linear.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Lastamender said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are conservatives full of hate, they don’t even try to hide it anymore.
> ...


Yeah right. Everybody has got way too much influence except the poor downtrodden hetero {in public), white christian male. He's 31 percent of the population but controls everything. And don't let 1 POC, white woman with sense, or a member of the LGBTQ community get a job and  HCWM's are no longer 100 percent of that particular workforce, because at that point we start hearing whining about anti white racism. I'm black and straight. Billyboom is my brother. I don't give a damn who he sleeps with or how he got there.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 25, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.
> ...


Bullshit. Our problems began when one group believed they were superior.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 25, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.


/—-/ We count our success by the lowlife  who hate us.


----------



## Correll (Jul 25, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Upon further review, it has become obvious...trumpers are racists/homophobic/greedy children.




said the dog fucker.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 25, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> In my short time here, I have learned that Conservatives hate blacks. Asians. Natives. Arabs. My question is quite simply how are you guys not racist?


We do not hate every non-white person. We do not like every white person.
Personally, I do not like very many people, because very few people agree with me that we need to have a constitutional convention that gathers the diversity of people that the previous generations could not gather to reorder the government charters and deliberate these issues about racial stratification that our erroneous government cannot properly deliberate.

You, and all of your friends, fail to recognize your discriminating standards. The altruistic sense of diversity is probably flawed. One thing is for sure; the formulation of the subsisting American governing system, that was intended to serve diversity, cannot do so, because it was formulated in a by-gone era of sophistication and technology; and it has been erroneously adjusted under adverse conditions over the course of two hundred and forty-four years. It is essentially very different than what the founders designed, and the contemporary patriot does not understand how erroneous it has been made into.

There are several white men who have some ideas about fixing it. There are no ideas put forth by non-whites. Colin Kaepernick and LeBron James are proof of this. Neither of them has endorsed any ideas put forth by black people. Have you not noticed???

WTFU


----------

